# New macro pics with my upgraded camera



## yen_saw (Dec 17, 2008)

As some of you might know. I have finally decided to take the plunge and splash out the money for a new EOS 50D. I am in the process of building up my rigs with accessories. Few hours ago I received my macro lens Sigma 150mm and took a few pics. Still far from perfect macro pics i have lot more to learn but i love the challenge!! Hopefully i can share more macro pics here in the future.












Self portrait... without the face :lol:


----------



## shorty (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice pics! Not bad for the first time using the camera. How much did the camera set you back?


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks.

Well the Canon EOS 50D comes with 28-135mm lens and some free stuffs for $1,399.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 17, 2008)

That's wonderful, Yen... I'm so happy for you!  Now you get to play with your new toy, and record and share awesome views of your favorite subject, hehe! And we'll all be right here waiting to view them! I love the eyes in that second pic. Is that a little B. mendica? Congratulations and wishing you the best in learning your new camera!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Becky! yeah it is my new toy right now :lol: I am taking a photographing course starting next January hope that helps  

The eyes for the second pic is of the Florida bark mantis (_Gonatista grisea_). _B. mendica _is on the first pic.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Mantis and camera you got there...

My camera is also from Canon but is the Ixus series...


----------



## Pelle (Dec 18, 2008)

I want that camera as well  

Nice pics!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 18, 2008)

With Yens species and that camera this forum should get a whole lot more interesting


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2008)

I really need to take a photography class too, Yen.  I've had my camera five years now, and I still hardly know how to really use it. I rely on the auto focus way too much! B)


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 18, 2008)

Anzilleoflippy said:


> Nice Mantis and camera you got there...My camera is also from Canon but is the Ixus series...


Hi Leo. Canon Ixus series is pretty good camera too. I couldn't decide on either Rebel or EOS but went for the later due to its better made structure. How much does the EOS series (body only) cost in Malaysia? I remember commodities are always more expensive in the East than West Malaysia.



Pelle said:


> I want that camera as well  Nice pics!


Pim, took me a good 4 yrs before taking the plunge. i hope it worth the price. B) 



Morpheus uk said:


> With Yens species and that camera this forum should get a whole lot more interesting


Thanks. Hopefully my interest on this hobby isn't going to kill my mantis hobby.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 18, 2008)

Katnapper said:


> I really need to take a photography class too, Yen.  I've had my camera five years now, and I still hardly know how to really use it. I rely on the auto focus way too much! B)


Don't feel bad Becky took me a year to realize there is this "macro"(flower icon) switch on my Canon SD powershoot :lol: 

I was told a tripod is a must i have a shaky hand  but it is very much depending on the type of lens you got. AF rules  but i need to learn my MF soon.


----------



## Frack (Dec 18, 2008)

Gratz on the new toy! lol The close ups look great, Im sure after you take that class youll be a pro at photography. Knowing about all the lighting and stuff makes a big difference, even as bad as my camera is it can atcually take a good pic if everythings just right.


----------



## The_Asa (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe it will keep you on the forum a bit more  nah just teasing. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 18, 2008)

keep the pictures coming.....practice makes perfect


----------



## shorty (Dec 18, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks.Well the Canon EOS 50D comes with 28-135mm lens and some free stuffs for $1,399.


I'm glad you posted this thread because I have been doing research over the past few weeks on what camera I want to purchase. I hadn't looked into this particular model, and now I will be buying this a week or so after Christmas. Thanks for bringing it to my attention! I can't wait!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2008)

Frack said:


> Gratz on the new toy! lol The close ups look great, Im sure after you take that class youll be a pro at photography. Knowing about all the lighting and stuff makes a big difference, even as bad as my camera is it can atcually take a good pic if everythings just right.


Ha yep! It is really depending on the right moment at the right time. My first class is few weeks from now i hope to learn something there, not to be a pro but hopefully decent shots  



-Asa said:


> Maybe it will keep you on the forum a bit more  nah just teasing. Can't wait to see more!


Thanks Asa. I might be able to stay here more often if you could help me feed my mantis  



yeatzee said:


> keep the pictures coming.....practice makes perfect


Will do!! I am off from tomorrow till Next SUnday so plenty of time for me to shoot around  



shorty said:


> I'm glad you posted this thread because I have been doing research over the past few weeks on what camera I want to purchase. I hadn't looked into this particular model, and now I will be buying this a week or so after Christmas. Thanks for bringing it to my attention! I can't wait!


Canon EOS has many types so don't hurry into getting one. ANything from Rebel XS to the $$$ 1Ds-MarkIII offers decent shot, depending on your needs and budget. Lens is far more important than the body. Good luck finding your own SLR camera.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

My rig is getting closer to completion here is how it looks so far. I'm going to have some photo session using the Sigma macro lens this coming few days I hope to have a blast with them. Hope to put up some macro shots in near future.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 31, 2008)

&lt;_&lt; i have a tripod, it isn't helping :lol: what I need is someone to take the pics :lol:


----------



## Orin (Dec 31, 2008)

I need a new camera too but I can get okay shots with my inexpensive one so I'm not yet willing to take the plunge. That's a great setup!!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 4, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> &lt;_&lt; i have a tripod, it isn't helping :lol: what I need is someone to take the pics :lol:


Tripod helps i have shaky hands  

If you buy me ticket to Ohio i can take pics for you  



Orin said:


> I need a new camera too but I can get okay shots with my inexpensive one so I'm not yet willing to take the plunge. That's a great setup!!


Thanks Orin. you don't need a new camera  that spider pic is good, my previous camera won't do that so i took the plunge.

Here is the temporary set up in my bug room for photoshooting. Used the camera the second time and took some pics yesterday. WIll post up some mantis pic when i find time.


----------



## shorty (Jan 6, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Canon EOS has many types so don't hurry into getting one. ANything from Rebel XS to the $$$ 1Ds-MarkIII offers decent shot, depending on your needs and budget. Lens is far more important than the body. Good luck finding your own SLR camera.XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> My rig is getting closer to completion here is how it looks so far. I'm going to have some photo session using the Sigma macro lens this coming few days I hope to have a blast with them. Hope to put up some macro shots in near future.


I'm not hurrying at all. I have done quite a bit of research on this and I have settled on the same model as yours, although I have some different lenses picked out.

I am anxious to see your macro shots when you get your new lens. I can't wait to see what it's capable of. Good luck!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 9, 2009)

Took some pics with both lens, i need more practice. Here are few to share.

Acromantis formosana







The wild collected ooth in Tucson has grown into adult, i am 99.9% sure it is Pseudovates arizona now.






Before adult
















BUdwing abdomen (adult female)











Asia flower mantis











Leptomantella


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 9, 2009)

Just hatched this morning...... B. mendica











recently hatched Gonatista grisea






GHost mantis






Hestiasula brunneriana











S. bicornis - adult male






P. wahlbergii






Gambian SE flower






Hierodula patellifera - Adult female gray morph


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 9, 2009)

Those photos are stunning :huh: 

You should register an account (free for upto 200 photos) on www.flickr.com

Your photos should prove popular on there


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice pics, Yen! Looking forward to your future shots too!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow! Not only do I have mantis envy, now I have camera envy. Great pics.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice pics Yen Saw - i especially like the pics of Hestiasula brunneriana and Gambian Spotted Eye! Those B. Mendicas sure do look like weird aliens or sand fleas or something! I still do not understand how they hange from when they first squeeze out of an ooth to look more like mantids - They must fold in half or something - i have watched many of them hatch out and i still do not understand what they do exactly! Anyways, nice job on those.

~Arkanis


----------



## revmdn (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, if you are selling any of those B. mendicas when they are old enough please post it. I'd really would like a few.


----------



## Pelle (Jan 10, 2009)

Very beautiful photo's! And nice species


----------



## bassist (Jan 10, 2009)

LOVE the image of that ghost mantis good work.

Also thanks a lot Yen I'm now sure the 'mystery mantis' I received from mantisplace is a Taiwan Flower Mantis.


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice pics, so glad you got the new camera, really, you deserved it


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jan 10, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Hi Leo. Canon Ixus series is pretty good camera too. I couldn't decide on either Rebel or EOS but went for the later due to its better made structure. How much does the EOS series (body only) cost in Malaysia? I remember commodities are always more expensive in the East than West Malaysia.


Well I Know Ixus is also good because I have the Ixus 80 series and I take pics of my mantids in Digital macro mode so its pretty focused...

And you are right about East Malaysia is more expensive then West Malaysia,In sabah here, the price is RM300 to 500...

Its pretty expensive, and west Malaysia is only RM200 I believe...


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks all!! i hope to further improve on my photoshooting skill. My class been postponed till Feb though bummer!



Morpheus uk said:


> Those photos are stunning :huh: You should register an account (free for upto 200 photos) on www.flickr.com
> 
> Your photos should prove popular on there


Thanks! I will check it out, although i must admit that having involved in too many forums and free webpage is keeping me at my toe.



Arkanis said:


> I still do not understand how they hange from when they first squeeze out of an ooth to look more like mantids - They must fold in half or something - i have watched many of them hatch out and i still do not understand what they do exactly! Anyways, nice job on those.~Arkanis


Thanks Arkanis, yeah they do look more like grub than mantis when emerge from ooth, but don't believe they are folded in the ootheca.



revmdn said:


> Oh yeah, if you are selling any of those B. mendicas when they are old enough please post it. I'd really would like a few.


Will do. Recently i have been mainly breeding mantis for photo shooting purpose but they are breeding like crazy i need to get rid of some species soon.



bassist said:


> LOVE the image of that ghost mantis good work.Also thanks a lot Yen I'm now sure the 'mystery mantis' I received from mantisplace is a Taiwan Flower Mantis.


Cool! glad it helps  If you want some adult pics of this species PM me.



Anzilleoflippy said:


> Well I Know Ixus is also good because I have the Ixus 80 series and I take pics of my mantids in Digital macro mode so its pretty focused...And you are right about East Malaysia is more expensive then West Malaysia,In sabah here, the price is RM300 to 500...
> 
> Its pretty expensive, and west Malaysia is only RM200 I believe...


HI Leo, yes the Canon Ixus series take decent pics with macro mode. My wife bought a Canon IXUS 860 IS last year Summer in Hong Kong for about 3000HKD and focusing was very easy with that camera!

hmm so the East is more expensive than West trend is still on eh. Well with cheap air flight nowadays such as Air Asia in Malaysia, you could fly to the West for very low fare (it is actually free, just pay airport tax of less than RM100) and be able to buy cheaper electronic stuff in KL.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks like you've got focusing almost down....congrats!

Post some more pics, I enjoy checking out all ur species.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks. I am still working on getting rid of the focusing "hot spot" from flash light. I need to get a filter for my flash light. here are few more to share

Pseudempusa pinnapavonis
















Tarachodes sp











P. wahlbergii


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2009)

I have quite a few species hatch out recently

Creobroter gemmatus











Thesprotia graminis






P. ocellata

Last one out is a rotten egg!!!  
















Rhombodera sp.

Hatchling of this species turn out to be the one that is hardest to shoot.... they never stop :angry:


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2009)

H. brunneriana





















Hierodula patellifera

Poor male....  











Face of the killer female






Couple pic of my primitive set-up


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice.......I got to say that lens is a beast!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 23, 2009)

I enjoyed the pics, Yen.  I especially liked the close-up of the P. wahlbergii creating her ooth, and the ones of the C. gemmatus nymph. I like your simple photo studio set-up too... it's cute! Sometimes the simplest is the best.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice pics, I like your Hierodula and I'm so sorry for your male...

Hierodula Species has been always my favorite because of its size and colors, and sorry for your male...

Keep us updated, and are you planning to go to Malaysia Sometime


----------



## revmdn (Jan 24, 2009)

Once again, great photos!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks all.

Leo, yes my plan is to visit Malaysia this coming June. My tentative collecting spots are Cameron HIghlands and Ipoh, maybe Tapah too i time permit.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 3, 2009)

More hatchling so more photos  

The Hestiasula wuyishana ooth from Luke hatched. Beautiful nymphs that appear to be bigger than H. brunneirana at hatchling.

















A day later











Stagmomantis carolina ooth finally hatched after a 6-week over winter + 5 week 70-90F temp.











Miomantis sp. from Congo






Lens Tips: While Sigma 150 mm lens provide a better pics at a farther distance, it is heaviler than Cannon 100 mm which could be difficult to focus shooting bugs in the wild. The drawback for cannon macro lens is one needs to get pretty close to the object for a good shot but the insects might get away by then.






Flash tips: for close up shot, the top mount flash light doesn't help much. i am now considering selling the EX 580 for a lens mount flash light which provides a much better clearer pics but cost 3 times more...bummer!


----------



## The_Asa (Feb 3, 2009)

Incredible photos, thanks for the tips as well!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 3, 2009)

I love that first pic (Hestiasula wuyishana nymph coming out of the ooth)!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 3, 2009)

Great photos!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks all.

Here is another one for you Becky


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 4, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks all. Here is another one for you Becky


Awww... thank you, Yen!  Great addition "preview" to the other pic!  

In the first one you posted I like his "armless" straight-jacket-like posture and the contrast between his prominent dark eyes, compared to the almost transparency of his brand new body as he waits for nature and gravity to allow the rest of him to come out. He looks so tiny and vulnerable. The picture of the moment is somehow very endearing to me. ^_^ :wub: And seeing the "moment before" picture makes the two even more so. Great captures of that little nymph! I haven't had the luck or experience yet to catch the little boogers in the act, let alone be there with my camera handy.  But one of these days....


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 5, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I haven't had the luck or experience yet to catch the little boogers in the act, let alone be there with my camera handy.  But one of these days....


i must have been spending too much time with my camera inside the bug room!!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 5, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> i must have been spending too much time with my camera inside the bug room!!


 :lol: Haha!!! From listening to my husband and son talk about how much time I spend in the bug room, you'd think I would have caught them at it by now too, lol.


----------

